# Be safe out there guys



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sure this has gone around but is funny everytime I've seen it.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/78RrsepkQKA?rel=0


----------



## jay1320 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for that. That was good stuff. The garbage man rager and concrete finishers were my personal favorite.:thumbup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I've had days like that :laughing:


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Gotta go with the warehouse forklift driver on this one...:thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The cable reel rolling down the steps was CLASSIC! I went back to find the whole video.

http://youtu.be/jo3ohNxEGkM


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

This one is always worth posting again


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

The second clip must of been a union job.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I've seen some of those already but lots that I haven't. Hilarious!


----------

